# هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس



## طارق ابن زياد (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو فتح مناقشه يلتزم فيها الجميع بادب الحوار كي نستفيد وتعم علينا الفائده من اجل حوار بناء نافع
وسؤالي هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل
لو سمحتم الاجابه بنعم او لا
اذا كنتم تنوون الاجابه بالاسلاميات فرجاء اعلموني مبكرا كيف نوفر علي انفسنا تعب الجدال
شكرا لكم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

لا, لا يوجد ناسخ و منسوخ في الكتاب المقدس

و احنا في منتدى باللغة العربية, و اسمه الكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



> لا, لا يوجد ناسخ و منسوخ في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> و احنا في منتدى باللغة العربية, و اسمه الكتاب المقدس
> 
> سلام و نعمة


اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكور علي اهتمامك بالموضوع وردك السريع
لكن دعني اسالك سؤال
هل يمكن الان للانسان النصراني ان يقاوم الشر بالشر
؟
منتر الرد منك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

المومن المسيحي الحق
لايقاوم الشر بالشر


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> هل يمكن الان للانسان النصراني ان يقاوم الشر بالشر
> ؟


 
اخي العزيز, الى متى ستستمر بالاساءة؟ 
اي حوار تتطلع اليه و انت لا تنادينا بأسمنا؟
اسمنا مسيحيين و لسنا نصرانيين, فأنت شيف في منتدى مسيحي, وجب عليك احترامنا مادمت وسطنا

بالنسبة لسؤالك, فالانسان المسيحي لا يقاول الشر بالشر

يا ريت تجيب من الاخر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاستاذ فريد


> المومن المسيحي الحق
> لايقاوم الشر بالشر


تابع من فضلك باقي المناظره .....


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ فريد
> 
> تابع من فضلك باقي المناظره .....



*اى مناظرة؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


> اخي العزيز, الى متى ستستمر بالاساءة؟
> اي حوار تتطلع اليه و انت لا تنادينا بأسمنا؟


اي اساءه؟
اسات الي من؟
انا طلبت في اولي مداخلاتي ان يكون الحوار محترم
انا لم اسيء الي احد



> اسمنا مسيحيين و لسنا نصرانيين, فأنت شيف في منتدى مسيحي, وجب عليك احترامنا مادمت وسطنا


اولا كون انك تقول انك مسيحي هذا موضوع اخر وليس مجالنا الان
ولكن كما انت ذكرت انني الان في ضيافتكم
اذا علي ان احافظ علي صفتي هذه
والاتزام بقدر الامكان باداب الضيافه
وانا اعدك بذلك
وانت يجب ان تعدني بذلك ان تلتزم بالشروط التي وضعتها في اولي مداخلاتي


> بالنسبة لسؤالك, فالانسان المسيحي لا يقاول الشر بالشر
> 
> يا ريت تجيب من الاخر
> 
> سلام و نعمة


كلام جميل 
اذا نبدا المناقشه الان
رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89) الأعراف
ذكرت يا استاذ ما روك ان الانسان لا يقاوم الشر بالشر استادا لهذا النص
المنسوب لسيدنا المسيح صلي الله عليه وسلم
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40  متي 5
كان هذا ما منسوب للمسيح عليه السلام هو وامه
اريد تفسير هذا الكلام في مداخلتك القادمه
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احمد الله انك تعرف انني مسلم يا صديقي النصراني المحترم
ولكن امر غريب ان تتهمني بالتدليس !
هل انت محرج من تلك الاعداد
ان اجادل في تلك النقطه فقط الان
لكن هل تظن ان وجود تلك الاعداد دون غيرها عيب؟
الله اعلم
سؤالي مستمر استاذ ما روك
تفسير الاعداد التي ذكرتها 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

احييك ايها المشرف علي تلك الخطوه الرائعه تجاه المداخله لكريستيان نايت
واؤكد التزامي بادب الضيافه
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

تريث وخد وقتك كاملا يا استاذ ماي روك
وفي انتظار ردك متي وضعته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الظاهر ان الاستاذ ما روك بعيد عن المنتدي تلك الايام
من يريد استكمال الموضوع معي لحين عودته فليتفضل مشكورا
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد توقف الحوار في هذا الموضوع
ارو استكمال الموضوع معي ووجود احد السده المشرفين او اي احد من الاعضاء لحين عوده ماي روك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد استكمال الحوار
كل الاعضاء تشارك في كل المواضيع المطروحه عدا ذلك الموضوع
حتي كريستيان نايت
شارك وحذف مشاركته مره اخري
ادعوك يا كريستان نايت لاستكمال الحوار لحين عوده ماي روك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الظاهر ان الاستاذ ما روك بعيد عن المنتدي تلك الايام
> من يريد استكمال الموضوع معي لحين عودته فليتفضل مشكورا
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اخي العزيزي, فعلا نسيت موضوعك و انشغلت بأدارة المنتدى
انتظر ردي اليوم


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اهلا و سهلا بك من جديد يا طارق



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> ذكرت يا استاذ ما روك ان الانسان لا يقاوم الشر بالشر استادا لهذا النص
> المنسوب لسيدنا المسيح صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40 متي 5





كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد هنا هو الاشارة و الاقتباس الى ما جاء في العهد القديم في عدة مواضع و منها:

الخروج 21 و العدد 24
وَعَيْنا بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنّا بِسِنٍّ وَيَدا بِيَدٍ وَرِجْلا بِرِجْلٍ
اللاويين 24 و العدد 20
كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.

التثنية 19 و العدد 21
لا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ. نَفْسٌ بِنَفْسٍ. عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ. سِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. يَدٌ بِيَدٍ. رِجْلٌ بِرِجْلٍ».

لكن لا فائدة من اقتطاف نص او بناء خلاصة على سطر واحد فقط
فالنصوص كلها لا تعني امر فردي بأن تأخذ ححقك بيدك و هذا ما سأوضحه من خلال السطور التي قبل و بعد ما ذكرته اعلاه:

فنرى بداية ما جاء اللاويين (كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.) ان النص يعلن انه من يكسر او يعيب يعاب به لا من قبل الشخاص المتضرر بل من قبل القضاة (هذا ما سأثبته لك بالنصوص بعد سطور) 

اضافة الى ان كل ما جاء من عقاب هو فعل مبني للمجهول بكونه منسوب لا للشخص المتضرر بل القضاء كما نره واضحا في النصوص التالية:

Deu 19:16​​ إِذَا قَامَ شَاهِدُ زُورٍ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ لِيَشْهَدَ عَليْهِ بِزَيْغٍ 
Deu 19:17 يَقِفُ الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ. 
Deu 19:18 فَإِنْ فَحَصَ القُضَاةُ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الشَّاهِدُ شَاهِدٌ كَاذِبٌ. قَدْ شَهِدَ بِالكَذِبِ عَلى أَخِيهِ 
Deu 19:19 فَافْعَلُوا بِهِ كَمَا نَوَى أَنْ يَفْعَل بِأَخِيهِ. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسْطِكُمْ. 
Deu 19:20 وَيَسْمَعُ البَاقُونَ فَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرِ الخَبِيثِ فِي وَسَطِكَ. ​*Deu 19:21​* لا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ. نَفْسٌ بِنَفْسٍ. عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ. سِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. يَدٌ بِيَدٍ. رِجْلٌ بِرِجْلٍ».

نرى بكل وضوح ان الامر هو موكل للقضاة و الكهنة, اي بمعنى من تضرر و من تأذى بأي شكل, فأن حقه مضمون لا بسطلة يده بل بسلطة الكهنة و القضاة, اي بصورة اشمل, هذا ككان قانون لادارة شعب اليهود لا قانون بين اشخاص بعضهم البعض

كما ايضا واضح ان تنفيذ الحكم هو ليس لشخص محدد او للمتضرر, فنرى ان النص يذكر لنا ان يفْعَلُوا بأخيه كما نوى ين يفعل به, و لم يطلب من الاخ ان ثفعل به المثل

اذا و بكل وضوح النصوص لا تعني ان ارد الاخر بالمثل, بل القضاة و الكهنة من لهم حق استرجاع المسلوب و تنفيذ الحكم​ 
فالنصوص المذكورة اعلاه هي لحكم شعب و دولة, لا لحكم شخص لأخر

و الفرق كبير جدا, فهناك فرق بين ان تقاوم الشر بنفسك او ان تلقي الامر للقضاة و الكهنة بتنفيذ الحكم و ماهيته

فالمسيح لم يلغي و لم يعيب الحكم في تنفيذه من قبل القضاة بل امر بالمسامحة بعدما تمادى اليهود في استخدام هذا القانون و بدلا من عرضه على القضاة كانوا ينفذونه شخصيا مولين انفسهم حكاما و قضاتا لاخذ الثار 
و هذا ما اشار اليه المسيح, بكون الشريعة لم تعطى لثأر شخصي بل للادارة و تنفيذها من قبل الكهنة و القضاة

اضافة الى ان العين بالعين و السن بالسن كان ايضا قانون روماني في وقت المسيح

فنص العهد القديم لا يأمر الى مقاومة الشر بالشر, بل محاكمة المسئ بالمثل و هذا امر قضائي

و المسيح لم ينفي محاكمة المسئ بل امر المسامحة التي لا تعد كسرا لما كان سابقا 




> كان هذا ما منسوب للمسيح عليه السلام هو وامه
> اريد تفسير هذا الكلام في مداخلتك القادمه


 
ارجوا منك يا عزيزي ترك الكلام المبطن, فلا داعي للاساءة و القول ان الكلام هذا منسوب و كأنه ليس بذلك
اضافة الى ما دخل مريم العذراء بالنص؟
يا ريت نكون منطقيين اكثر
سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاستاذ ماي روك عوزده حميده ان شاء الله واقدر مدي المجهود الذي يتطلبه المنتدي ومدي الوقت الذي يبذل فيه
والان الي التغليق علي كلامك

اولا نحن لا نختلف علي مقطه وهي ما اذا كان العقاب من الشخص او من الحاكم
انا اوافقك علي تلك النقطه
ثانيا
نرى بكل وضوح ان الامر هو موكل للقضاة و الكهنة, اي بمعنى من تضرر و من تأذى بأي شكل, فأن حقه مضمون لا بسطلة يده بل بسلطة الكهنة و القضاة, اي بصورة اشمل, هذا ككان قانون لادارة شعب اليهود لا قانون بين اشخاص بعضهم البعض


يا ريت توضخلي معني كلمه كان
ثالثا


> فالمسيح لم يلغي و لم يعيب الحكم في تنفيذه من قبل القضاة بل امر بالمسامحة بعدما تمادى اليهود في استخدام هذا القانون و بدلا من عرضه على القضاة كانوا ينفذونه شخصيا مولين انفسهم حكاما و قضاتا لاخذ الثار
> و هذا ما اشار اليه المسيح, بكون الشريعة لم تعطى لثأر شخصي بل للادارة و تنفيذها من قبل الكهنة و القضاة


فهمت من كلام حضرتك ان هذا القانون لم يعد معمول به يعد ما اكن في شريعه اليهود بقوه التجاوزات التي حصلت الامر الذي دعي سيدنا المسيح صلي الله عليه وسلم بالغائه وفقا لقول الاناجيل
فقبعد ان كان العقاب بجنس العمل اصبح الامر بالمسامحه
يا ريت حضرتك توضحلي تلك النقطه


> اضافة الى ان العين بالعين و السن بالسن كان ايضا قانون روماني في وقت المسيح


هل معني كلامك ان الرومان اقتبسوا ذلك القانون من اليهود
ارجو توضيح تلك الجزئيه


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



> ارجوا منك يا عزيزي ترك الكلام المبطن, فلا داعي للاساءة و القول ان الكلام هذا منسوب و كأنه ليس بذلك
> اضافة الى ما دخل مريم العذراء بالنص؟
> يا ريت نكون منطقيين اكثر
> سلام و نعمة


اعتقد انه كان قديما يكتب علي التراجم الاجمبيه وفقا لروايه ..
او ...
فهذا ليس كلامي استاذ ماي روك ولا داعي لدي لقول الكلام المبطن لاني لا احب هذا الاسلوب من الاصل
اما مئسله السيده العذراء عليها السلام هي وابنها الكريم
فنحن المسلمون في كل زمان ومكان نحترم تلك السيده البتول الفاضله عليها السلام وانا كشخص من الاشخاص نعليها فوق راسي من فوق ولا اقبل عليها اي اهامه او اي لغط
وبمناسبه ذكر السيد المسيح عليه السلام ذكرت سيره امه الشريفه واعتقد ان هذا امر لا اساءه فيه
فنحن لا نسيء لها ولا لاي نبي
بل ان الله سبحانه وتعالي جعل قول اليهود عليها ورميها بالباطل بمثابه الكفر ومساويا له
وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً (156) النساء
اتمني ان اكون اوضحت لك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*



> ارجوا منك يا عزيزي ترك الكلام المبطن, فلا داعي للاساءة و القول ان الكلام هذا منسوب و كأنه ليس بذلك
> اضافة الى ما دخل مريم العذراء بالنص؟
> يا ريت نكون منطقيين اكثر
> سلام و نعمة


اعتقد انه كان قديما يكتب علي التراجم الاجمبيه وفقا لروايه ..
او ...
فهذا ليس كلامي استاذ ماي روك ولا داعي لدي لقول الكلام المبطن لاني لا احب هذا الاسلوب من الاصل
اما مئسله السيده العذراء عليها السلام هي وابنها الكريم
فنحن المسلمون في كل زمان ومكان نحترم تلك السيده البتول الفاضله عليها السلام وانا كشخص من الاشخاص نعليها فوق راسي من فوق ولا اقبل عليها اي اهامه او اي لغط
وبمناسبه ذكر السيد المسيح عليه السلام ذكرت سيره امه الشريفه واعتقد ان هذا امر لا اساءه فيه
فنحن لا نسيء لها ولا لاي نبي
بل ان الله سبحانه وتعالي جعل قول اليهود عليها ورميها بالباطل بمثابه الكفر ومساويا له
وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً (156) النساء
اتمني ان اكون اوضحت لك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

استكمال الرد بعد تعقيبك يا استاذ ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في البايبل*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اشكرك عزيزي على تفهمك و انتظارك




طارق ابن زياد قال:


> اولا نحن لا نختلف علي مقطه وهي ما اذا كان العقاب من الشخص او من الحاكم
> انا اوافقك علي تلك النقطه




رائع, اهنيك على هذا المستوى في الحوار و على هذه الروح المتقبلة






> يا ريت توضخلي معني كلمه كان


 
كلمة كان, كما شرحت لك ان اليهود خرجوا عن استخدام هذه الشريعة بتصفيتهم للحسابات شخصية و هذا يخالف ما اتفقنا عليه مسبقا






> فهمت من كلام حضرتك ان هذا القانون لم يعد معمول به يعد ما اكن في شريعه اليهود بقوه التجاوزات التي حصلت الامر الذي دعي سيدنا المسيح صلي الله عليه وسلم بالغائه وفقا لقول الاناجيل
> فقبعد ان كان العقاب بجنس العمل اصبح الامر بالمسامحه


 
كيف فهمت هذا يا صديقي و انا ذكرت لك بالحرف الواحد ان المسيح لم يلغي العين بالعين و السن بالسن:

_فالمسيح لم يلغي و لم يعيب الحكم في تنفيذه من قبل القضاة بل امر بالمسامحة ...

و المسيح لم ينفي محاكمة المسئ بل امر المسامحة التي لا تعد كسرا لما كان سابقا_


فالمسامحة لم تطلب سابقا, لان صعب على الشخص بدون الروح القدس ان يسامح (مسامحة العدو و المسيئ) لكن الله اعطانا قوة المسامحة بروحه القدوس, اذ اصبح لنا سلطان المسامحة كما سامحنا المسيح قبلا

فطلب المسامحة لا يلغي ما جاء في العهد القديم, بل كمله
فهو كما امر المسيئ بعدم النظر و اشتهاء المرأءة لانه يعتبر زنى, فهو لا ينهي سابقه بأن الزنى هو الزنى الحقيقي, فالزنى بقى زنى, لكنه ارتفع بالامر الى النظر و الاشتهاء
و هذا يشبه ان المسيح لم يلغي او ينكر التقدم للمحكامة, لكن امر بالمسامحة كما سامحنا هو اذ يذكر لنا المثل التالي:

Mat 18:23​​ لِذَلِكَ يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحَاسِبَ عَبِيدَهُ. 
Mat 18:24 فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ فِي الْمُحَاسَبَةِ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ مَدْيُونٌ بِعَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ وَزْنَةٍ. 
Mat 18:25 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ مَا يُوفِي أَمَرَ سَيِّدُهُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَأَوْلاَدُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ وَيُوفَى الدَّيْنُ. 
Mat 18:26 فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ. 
Mat 18:27 فَتَحَنَّنَ سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ وَأَطْلَقَهُ وَتَرَكَ لَهُ الدَّيْنَ. 
Mat 18:28 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَجَدَ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَبِيدِ رُفَقَائِهِ كَانَ مَدْيُوناً لَهُ بِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَخَذَ بِعُنُقِهِ قَائِلاً: أَوْفِنِي مَا لِي عَلَيْكَ. 
Mat 18:29 فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ رَفِيقُهُ عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ. 
Mat 18:30 فَلَمْ يُرِدْ بَلْ مَضَى وَأَلْقَاهُ فِي سِجْنٍ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ الدَّيْنَ. 
Mat 18:31 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُ مَا كَانَ حَزِنُوا جِدّاً. وَأَتَوْا وَقَصُّوا عَلَى سَيِّدِهِمْ كُلَّ مَا جَرَى. 
Mat 18:32 فَدَعَاهُ حِينَئِذٍ سَيِّدُهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنِ تَرَكْتُهُ لَكَ لأَنَّكَ طَلَبْتَ إِلَيَّ. 
Mat 18:33 أَفَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً تَرْحَمُ الْعَبْدَ رَفِيقَكَ كَمَا رَحِمْتُكَ أَنَا؟. 
Mat 18:34 وَغَضِبَ سَيِّدُهُ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْمُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ. 
Mat 18:35 فَهَكَذَا أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يَفْعَلُ بِكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتْرُكُوا مِنْ قُلُوبِكُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لأَخِيهِ زَلَّاتِهِ». ​







> هل معني كلامك ان الرومان اقتبسوا ذلك القانون من اليهود


 
لا يوجد دليل على انهم مقتبسيه من اليهود, لكنه كان قانون معمول به حسب المراجع و التفاسير المسيحية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاستاذ ماي روك


> رائع, اهنيك على هذا المستوى في الحوار و على هذه الروح المتقبلة


استاذ ماي روك
حينما وافقتك علي كلامك في حقيقه الامر انا كنت مختلف معك ولكني اتجلت هذا الصدام الفكري بيننا الي اشعار اخر
فانا عن نفسي وافقتك في هذا الامر - كما تعلمت من اساتذتي - كموقف جديلا فقط
لان اصول المناقشه الصحيحه اعطاء كل فرد وقته الكامل في الحديث وعرض وجهه نظره كامله



> كيف فهمت هذا يا صديقي و انا ذكرت لك بالحرف الواحد ان المسيح لم يلغي العين بالعين و السن بالسن:
> 
> فالمسيح لم يلغي و لم يعيب الحكم في تنفيذه من قبل القضاة بل امر بالمسامحة ...
> 
> ...


واضح جدا من كلامك انك تفكر في الكلمه جيدا قبل ما تكتبها 
ولك مني تحياتي علي هذا
وارفع لك القبعه
ولكن كلامك للاسف غير مفهوم
كان الامر سابقا في الناموس كما ذكرت انت - وساثبت لك العكس - انه خاص بكهنه اسرائيل وتنفيذهم للاحكام
فكان الجزاء من جنس العمل
اي عين بعين
والنص في روايه عند كاتب متي تقول

38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40  متي 5
اعلنها هكذا الا تقاوم الشر بالشر
اي سامح
ولا نفعل كما تقول سيادتك ان الامر متروك للقضاء
فكيف لنا اذن الجمع بين العين بالعين والسماح
كيف نطبق تلك التعاليم في وقت واحد اذا افترضنا ان الامر خاص بالقضاء


> فطلب المسامحة لا يلغي ما جاء في العهد القديم, بل كمله


ايا كان العتبير سيدي سواء اذ كنتم تسموه اكمال او نسخ
فانا لا اناقش في المسميات

اما بخصوص النص الذي تجادلنا فيه
لقد ذكرت انه بخصوص الاحكام القضائيه
وانا اجلن اختلافي معك لحين الاستفاسر عن بعض الاشياء
ولكي نكون موضوعيين
وليشمل كلامنا المنهجيه
ساستند الي تفاسير الاباء الاولين في تلك النقطه
لنتبين الامر اذا كان بخصوص الاحكام القضائيه او بين الفرد والاخر
يقول القس تادري يعقوب مالطي  في تفسيره للنص

9. مقاومة الشرّ بالخير 

"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، 

وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشرّ، 

بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضًا" [38-39]. 

في القديم منع الله شعبه من مقاومة الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم سامحًا لهم بذلك من أجل قسوة قلوبهم، أمّا وقد دخلنا العهد الجديد فقد ارتفع بنا إلى مقابلة الشرّ لا بشر مماثل أو أقل أو حتى بالصمت وإنما نقابله بالخير مرتقبًا بنا إلى أعلى درجات الكمال
فكان في الماضي كما قال القس ان اليهود كانت قلوبهم قاسيه
ولذلك كان التشريع بمقابله الشر بالشر - والكلام كان للشعب كله كما في التفسير - فاذن لهم ان يقاةموا الشر بالشر تظرا لتلك الظروف الحاكمه التي اقتضت ذلك
اي انه كانت قلوبهم قاسيه فسمح لهم ان يواجهوا الشر بالشر ولا يزيد غما فعل به
يقول القديس  أغسطينوس 
 السيّد المسيح قد دخل بنا إلى درجة الكمال المسيحي كأعلى درجات الحب التي تربط الإنسان بأخيه، إذ يرى العلاقة التي تقوم بين البشر تأخذ ست درجات
واخذ في سرده لتلك الدرجات الست
التي ابتادات من
الدرجة الأولى: تظهر في الإنسان البدائي الذي يبدأ بالاعتداء على أخيه. 

وتغيرت وتحولت الي ان اصبح التعامل
الدرجة الثانية: فيها يرتفع الإنسان على المستوى السابق، فلا يبدأ بالظلم، لكنّه إذا أصابه شر يقابله بشرٍ أعظم. 

 ثم درجه الشريعه الناموسيه الموسويه
الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك
اي يعاقب بمثل ما عوقب لا اكثر
وان اراد الصفح فليصفح
وان كنت اتساءل اين ذلك في الشريعه الموسويه
فياريت ان توضحلي هذا ان كنت انا مخطي
من فضلك فانت اكيد اكثر علما مني
الي ان جاء الي الدرجه الاخيره
الدرجة السادسة: التي رفعنا إليها السيّد وهي مقابلة الشرّ بالخير، ناظرين إلى الشرّير كمريض يحتاج إلى علاج
هكذا يا صديقي ماي روك
تعليق القديس يوجنا ذو افم الذهبي
لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء.] 
وليس في ذلك مجال كما ذكرت سيادتك لمساله القضاه او غيرهم
فقد عبر المسيح فيما هو منسوب اليه في تلك النقطه
بروايه عند متي
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 23  متي 5 
ارجو التعليق منك وفي انتظار ردك
تريث وخذ وقتك وان غبت فلا تقلق لاني في فتره امتحانات
وأسال الله تعالي العفو والعافيه والثبات قي الدنيا والاخره
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته


----------



## steven gerrard (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزى طارق بن زياد

المسيح له كل المجد قال
[q-bible]لم اتى لانقض بل لاكمل[/q-bible]

يكمل الناموس بروح المحبة والتسامح ويرفعه من مرتبة الحرف القاتل لمرحلة الروح فلكل مرحلة ضوابط فى التعامل

فالضوابط هنا ليست الالغاء او نقض الناموس ولكنها ضوابط التعامل مع العقل البشرى ودرجه نموه العقلى والروحى

بحيث حينما كان اليهود هم شعب الله المختار الاوحد والوحيد على الارض كان لهم الشريعة هى حبل النجاة من الغرق من براثن الوثنية وقت ان كانت الغريزة هى المحرك الاساسى للبشرية

فكان الناموس هو كلام الله القاطع الذى لايجب الحياد عنه وقتها وحتى الان لحمايتهم كما قلت من الفساد والانسياق وراء الشعوب الاخرى وللمحافظه عليهم

وخلال الناموس كان الله يعطى لهم النبوات لمجيئه الاعظم كملك ليس كملك ارضى ولكن كملك سماوى يرفعهم من مستوى الارضيات لمستوى الروحيات والسمائيات التى فى نفس الوقت لم تكن غائبة قطعيا من العهد القديم ولكنه كالمسيا المنتظر هو القادر على قتل الحرف بالروح فمن غيره قادر على ذلك

فلما جاء رب المجد اخذ يشرح لهم ويكلمهم بالامثال ويمهد لهم ليتعمقوا بالروح فى الروح

وقوله له المجد لم انقض بل لاكمل هو قمة الروح

كيف ينقض هو نفسه كلامه اليس هو نفسه يهوه القدير الذى كلم موسى بهذا الكلام فكيف ينقضه

الحق يا طارق انه اكمله بالروح

فقوله مثلا

[q-bible]سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضً[/q-bible]

هنا المسيح لم يلغى بل رفع الانسان بالروح للروح روحه القدس روح المحبة والتسامح

المسيح قال

[q-bible]فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم السماوي[/q-bible]

المسيح ارادنا ان نسامح بعضنا بعض

هنا المسيح يرسى قواعد المحبة والتسامح ولكن من ليس له روح المسيح واراد الالتجاء للقضاء فليلجأ وهنا نجد الناموس الذى هو قضاء الرب يكون عاملا

من اراد ان يسامح فذلك احسن لكى يغفر له المسيح زلاته ومن لم يريد ان يسامح فليلجأ للناموس العامل وليس الملغى كما يزعم البعض

هذا ما قصده المسيح له المجد بقوله لم اتى لانقض بل لاكمل

وقس على ذلك بقية الامثال التى كلمهم بها المسيح ليرفعهم كما قلت سابقا من الحرف القاتل للروح كقول الكتاب

[q-bible] لان الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي[/q-bible]

لنرى معا يا اخى الايات القادمة لتوضيح قصدى

من العظة على الجبل

[q-bible] قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل و من قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم
23 فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح و هناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك 24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح و اذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك و حينئذ تعال و قدم قربانك22 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم[/q-bible]

وايضا قال
[q-bible]43 *سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك
45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين 46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك 47 و ان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا 48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل44 و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم*[/q-bible]


نرى هنا يا عزيزى ان المسيح له المجد رفع الناموس من الحرف الى الروح بارسائه لمعنى الاخوة والصداقة الحقيقى وايضا لاعلاء النفس فوق الخطايا فبعدما كان الامر خاص بالقتل فقط رفعه المسيح للفعل واللفظ فهذا ايضا لكى نحفظ انفسنا من ابسط الخطايا وان نسمو روحيا فوقها ونصير بيضا كالثلج كما بالمزمور الخمسين كما يقول الكتاب ايضا

[q-bible]الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح و الانسان الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير يخرج الشر فانه من فضلة القلب يتكلم فمه[/q-bible]

هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى نرى ان المسيح باكماله الناموس بالروح اراد ارساء المفهوم الصحيح للدينونة

فقال
[q-bible]لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا [/q-bible]

وايضا

[q-bible]لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم [/q-bible]

و

[q-bible]و لا تدينوا فلا تدانوا لا تقضوا على احد فلا يقضى عليكم اغفروا يغفر لكم [/q-bible]

هذا هو ما اراد المسيح فعله لاكمال الناموس هو اضفاء الروح والمحبة والتسامح وليس النقض 
هذه الايات يريد ان يغرسها فينا وارساها ايضا بالفعل وليس القول فقط ذلك حينما دافع عن المراة الزانية امام من ارادو رجمها

فقال [q-bible]من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر[/q-bible]

هنا ليس نقض للناموس بل سموا للروح روح المحبة والتسامح

فان سامحنا بعضنا يغفر لنا الله زلاتنا

اما الانسنان الشرير الذى ليس له روح المسيح السمحة فان اراد ان يقاضى الزانية فليذهب لديه القضاء فى الناموس لم ينقضه احد ولكن فليتذكر جيدا دينونة الغير قبل ان يقدم على شئ لانه اذا ادان فسوف يدان 

هذا ما قصده المسيح بقوله لم اتى لانقض بل لاكمل

ارجو ان تكون فهمت
​


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسمه تعالي نحيا ونسعد ونموت ونتوكل عليه
والحمد لله رب العالمين رب العرش الكريم كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه ولعظيم سلطانه
والصلاه والسلام علي المبعوث رحمه للعامين
سيدنا وحبيبنا وعظيمنا النبي العربي الامين
الذي فتح الله به اعيناً عميا وآذان صما وقلوب غلفاً
صلاه وسلام عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله يا من انار الله به ظلمه قلوبنا وعلي ال بيتك الطاهرين واصحابك الهادين واخوانك السابقين من الانبياء والمرسلين
بعد ,,,,
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
صديقي ستيفن جيرارد
اهلا بك اولا في انضمامك الينا في ذلك الموضوع وارحب بك دائما وبمداخلاتك والتزامك باداب الحوار
واسال الله تعالي ان يتمم عليك التزامك هذا في ساحه الحوار الاسلامي
كنت اتمني في الحقيقه ان ترد علي الكلام الذي ذكرته
والاستشهادات بآراء ااباء الاولين
ولكنه سيادتك اخذت الي الموضوع الي منعطف اخر
وواضح ان سيادتك لا تعرف الفرق بين النسخ و الابدال
او معني النسخ بصوره اخري
و نحن يا صديقي العزيز لسنا بصدد الحديث عن معني النقض او غيره
نحن نفسر المواقف والافعال الوارده الينا من خلال الروايات الموجوده داخل البايبل
فالقول المنسوب اليه عليه السلام هو وامه
بخصوص نقض الناموس نحن لسنا بتحليل ذلك النص
وما معني النقض او خلافه
نحن نا قشنا الافعال والمواقف
ولا نناقش هذا النص او غيره
وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ، 36 يوحنا 10
نحن لسنا بصدد هذا صديقي العزيز
اتمني منك الرد والتعليق علي مداخلتي السابقه


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نقطه غفلت عنا في كلام الاستاذ ماي روك ولو انها ليست في سياق الموضوع ولكن تعليق صغير حتي نغلق الكلام عنها


> يوجد دليل على انهم مقتبسيه من اليهود, لكنه كان قانون معمول به حسب المراجع و التفاسير المسيحية
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة


اولا احييك علي امنانتك
ثانيا
فهذه بعض العادات الموجوده الوثنيه التي اتت النصرانيه وثبتتها
مثلها كمثل الربا وهي عقيده امميه في الاصل
فلا يمكن اللوم علي الاسلام بانه اقتبس بعد العادات والاحكام من الجاهليه
وهذا كلام محض افتراء
فالشريعه قبل مجي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
كان شريعه سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا اسماعيل عليهم الصلاه والسلام
بغض النظر عن مدي التغيير الذي احدثه المشركيين في ذلك الامر
ومثال علي ذلك الصفا والمروه
فهما من شعائر الحج
والاصنام التي وضعت هناك انما هي من عمل المشركين
واضافات اضافها المشركون للامر
وكيف جاءت تلك العادات الي هناك حينما سافر عمرو بن الجموح لبلاد العماليق
ورؤيته عبادته الاوثان هناك
وطواف ابليس اللعين معه حول الكعبه وتحريف نداء الطواف الي ما غير ذلك
وقد اسرد ابن هشام واسهب في الحديث عن لك الامر في السبره النبويه المطهره
واحيل من يريد المزيد الي المجلد الاول من السيره النبويه لابن هشام فبها الكثير والكثير
كانت فقط تلك النقطه واجبه التعليق فقط 
مع انها نقطه فرعيه
ولكن كان لا بد من اغلاقها
السلاه عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## steven gerrard (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

قرات المداخلات كلها بما فيها تفاسير الاباء ولم اجد فيها ما يتعارض مع ردى 

ممكن تحدد سوالك بشكل مباشر؟​


----------



## steven gerrard (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> نقطه غفلت عنا في كلام الاستاذ ماي روك ولو انها ليست في سياق الموضوع ولكن تعليق صغير حتي نغلق الكلام عنها
> 
> اولا احييك علي امنانتك
> ...




*دليلك على ما قلته*​


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
واضح انك يا صديقي ستيفن جيرارد لم تفهم معني مداخلتي او حتي ما ذكره الاباء الاولين في تفاسيرهم المعتمده والموثقه لديكم والتي نقلت منها اليكم في شرح معني النصوص
وساض الان باذن الله تساؤلاتي في نقاط ارجو الرد عليها
اولا
كان في عهد الشريعه الناموسيه الموسويه ما يسمح للانسان بمقاومه الشر بالشر لا بشر اكثر
وهذا ما وضحه النص وما قاله القس المالطي في تفسيره حيث قال
في القديم منع الله شعبه من مقاومة الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم سامحًا لهم بذلك من أجل قسوة قلوبهم، 
ويجب ان تنظر جيدا لكلمه قسوه قوبهم
فهم في ذلك الوقت ذلك الحكم المنسوب للمسيح لن يناسبهم
فلذلك شرغت الاسفار الموسويه لهم ان يقابلوا الشر بالشر لقسوه قلوبهم
اي ان ذلك الحكم كان لظرف وفتره معينه
ثانيا
جاء المسيح حسب روايه الاناجيل وقال " لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر "  اي الغي ذلك الحكم الذي كان موجود من قبل في الشريعه ولا مجال للجمع بين الحكمين
والتي علق عليها اوغسطنيوس بقوله
الدرجة السادسة: التي رفعنا إليها السيّد وهي مقابلة الشرّ بالخير، ناظرين إلى الشرّير كمريض يحتاج إلى علاج
اي يجب ان تنسي تماما مقاومه الشر بالشر
وهذا ما اكده يوحنا ذو الفم الذهبي بقوله
لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء.] 
اتمني الرد علي هذا الكلام والخوض في صلب الموضوع 
وفي انتظار مداخله الاستاذ ماي روك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

بقي شيء اخر وللاسف انت تحاول تشتيت الموضوع وتنقلنا الي موضوع اخر وهي اقتباس النصرانيه من الش?وب المحاضره
وقولك


> دليلك على ما قلته


بامكانك ان تذهب الي اي اب كاهن في الكنسيه التي تصلي بها وتساله عن اصول عاده الربا اذا كانت امميه ام لا وادعوا الاستاذ ماي روك ان يصححني ان كنت مخطئ
اما بخصوص الحديث عن الاسلاميات
فواضح انك لم تقرا القرآن الكريم ولا سيره النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم
ولذلك ادعوك ان تاخد الو خطوه وتنزل الي الاسواق لتشتري القرآن الكريم والسيره النبويه لننلاكد من صدق كلامي
وتوجد سيره لابن هشان مختصره تباع في الاسواق وهي معده للاطفال انصحك بشراءها اولا كي تكون لك تمهيدا
ثم بعد ذلك انتقل الي السيره الكبيره الابن هشام او غيره والمصنفاتن في هذا الفرع كثيره وكلها كريمه
اتمني ان يمكون الموضوع اغلق ويا ريت نركز في الموضوع الاساسي
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

في انتظار مداخلتك يا استاذ ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> ولكن كلامك للاسف غير مفهوم
> كان الامر سابقا في الناموس كما ذكرت انت - وساثبت لك العكس - انه خاص بكهنه اسرائيل وتنفيذهم للاحكام
> فكان الجزاء من جنس العمل
> اي عين بعين
> ...




حسبتك حتفهمها من اول مرة لكن للاسف كنت مخطئ
ذكرت لك بالنصوص و و الدلائل ان حكم عين بعين و سن بسن تنفيذه للقضاة و الكهنة, فليس من حق اليهودي ان يثأر بيده لما خسره
و المسيح امر بعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر, بل بعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر
فالمسيح امر ان من ضربك على خدك فر له الاخر و هذا لا يوقف عمل ما ذكر في الخروج و اللاويين و التثنية
فالمسيح لم يلغي اي حكم سابق, بل اتى بأمر المسامحة 



 


> يقول القديس أغسطينوس
> السيّد المسيح قد دخل بنا إلى درجة الكمال المسيحي كأعلى درجات الحب التي تربط الإنسان بأخيه، إذ يرى العلاقة التي تقوم بين البشر تأخذ ست درجات
> واخذ في سرده لتلك الدرجات الست
> التي ابتادات من
> ...


 
لماذا غفلت يا صديقي عن الدرجة الثالثة؟
لنرى مع بعض:
الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم ، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم ، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.

الا ترى الكلام يا عزيزي؟ الشريعة لا تسمح لك بمقاومة الشر بشر اعظم, و تسمح لك ان تقابل الشر بشر مسوي (عن طريق القضاة و الكهنة) و لكنها لا تأمرك بمقاومة الشر بالشر, و تيتطسع ان ترد الشر بأقل او بالصمت او حتى بالخير
و المسيح لم يلغي عدم مقاومة الشر بأعظم, بل امر بمقاومة الشر بالمسامحة و الخير التي كانت سابقا خيارا شخصيا




> هكذا يا صديقي ماي روك
> تعليق القديس يوجنا ذو افم الذهبي
> لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء.]


 
و هل يذكر التفسير اي شئ يناقض ما ذكرناه سابقا؟





> بروايه عند متي
> 21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 23 متي 5
> ارجو التعليق منك وفي انتظار ردك


 

هل لغى المسيح حكم القتل؟ ابدا ابدا
المسيح ذكر حكم جديد ان من يغضب اخيه يكون مستوجب الحكم و ليس القاتل فقط!
فأذا كان المبغض يستوجب الحكم, فكم بالحري القاتل؟
حكم القاتل ساري و اضافة المسيح له حكم المبغض
فأين النسخ في هذا بربك؟

هل تحتاج ان اعرف لكما هو النسخ لكي تعترف في اي النصوص تعترض؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> فهذه بعض العادات الموجوده الوثنيه التي اتت النصرانيه وثبتتها
> مثلها كمثل الربا وهي عقيده امميه في الاصل
> فلا يمكن اللوم علي الاسلام بانه اقتبس بعد العادات والاحكام من الجاهليه
> وهذا كلام محض افتراء




لا اعرف لماذا تتكلم بدون دليل و برهان؟
الربا هي عادة اممية و ليست عقيدة وثنية
اما عقاب القتل في الوثنية, فأنا انتظر دليل عليها
اضافة الى لو انه في الوقت الحالي يعتبر كون من ينظر بأشتهاء للمرأة بأنه زاني في دولة علمانية, فهذا لا يعني ان حكم المسيح حكم علماني مستمد من دولة علمانية
فتشابه احكام في عقيدة ما لا يعني استمداد احدها من الاخر





> فالشريعه قبل مجي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
> كان شريعه سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا اسماعيل عليهم الصلاه والسلام
> بغض النظر عن مدي التغيير الذي احدثه المشركيين في ذلك الامر
> ومثال علي ذلك الصفا والمروه
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح!
ما لنا و مال الموضوع من هذا اللغو يا اخ؟
هذا القسم للمسيحيات و المسيحيات فقط افهموها بقى يا بشر

اي مداخلة لك قادمة فيها اي من اللغو اعلاه ستحذف كلها

التزم بالقوانين يا اخ

اتعلموا النظام يا بشر!


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> في انتظار مداخلتك يا استاذ ماي روك


 

لا احتاج كل مرة مداخلة منك تعلن انتظارك فيها, فانا ارد متى جهز ردي و سمح وقتي, فرجاءا عدم تكرار مثل هذه الردود الفارغة المحتوي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسمه تعالي نحيا ونسعد ونموت ونتوكل عليه
والحمد لله رب العالمين رب العرش الكريم كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه ولعظيم سلطانه
والصلاه والسلام علي المبعوث رحمه للعامين
سيدنا وحبيبنا وعظيمنا النبي العربي الامين
الذي فتح الله به اعيناً عميا وآذان صما وقلوب غلفاً
صلاه وسلام عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله يا من انار الله به ظلمه قلوبنا وعلي ال بيتك الطاهرين واصحابك الهادين واخوانك السابقين من الانبياء والمرسلين
بعد ,,,,
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
الاستذ ماي روك الذي بدات تهرب منه ذمام الامور
اليك من تحيه ولا اعرف لماذا الصحبت تتكلم بتلك الطريقه لكوني قولت في انتظار مداخلتك !!!



> حسبتك حتفهمها من اول مرة لكن للاسف كنت مخطئ
> ذكرت لك بالنصوص و و الدلائل ان حكم عين بعين و سن بسن تنفيذه للقضاة و الكهنة, فليس من حق اليهودي ان يثأر بيده لما خسره


نعم هذه غلطتي لاني لم اصطدم معك منذ البدايه
انا اسف ولكن اوعدك ان ذلك لن يتكرر
ولكن لماذا عندما اكون مواقف اصبح اخ وصديق لك
وعندما اعارض اصبح صاحب ردود فارغه؟
المهم
هذا[]
هذا الاستنتاج 
الذي ذكرته يتعارض مع تفاسير الاباء الاولين يا سيدي الفاضل
اين ذكر الاباء كلمه القضاه حتي
لا
بل سيادتك تحاول اقناعنا بذلك حتي ولو تعارض مع تفاسير القساوسه


> و المسيح امر بعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر, بل بعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر


ما هذا
ما معني تلك الجمله
بالله عليك تشرح لنا معني الالغاذ التي تكتبها لنا



> فالمسيح امر ان من ضربك على خدك فر له الاخر و هذا لا يوقف عمل ما ذكر في الخروج و اللاويين و التثنية
> فالمسيح لم يلغي اي حكم سابق, بل اتى بأمر المسامحة


هذا اذا كان الحكم كما تفهمه انت
وكنت اتمني ان توضحلي لي في اي موضع ذكر الاباء ان هذا الحكم للقضاه
اين لو سمحت



> لماذا غفلت يا صديقي عن الدرجة الثالثة؟
> لنرى مع بعض:
> الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم ، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم ، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.
> 
> ...


اولا ان لم اغفل شيء بل وضعتها لك بكل امانه
ولا كما يفعل الكثير وكل لبيب بالاشاره
واليك ثانيه



> الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك


ويكفي لابطال كلامك نحوي انني وضعت لك بعد الكلمات مضلله والبعض بلون مخالف حتي نقرا سويا

قال القس




> فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ


اي انه اذا ضربك شخص لا تذهب لتقتله بل اضربه مثلما ضربك او تواجهه بعقاب اقل من ذلك
وقوله


> لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك


اي كما جاي في قول الحق
وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ(45) المائدة
وطلبت منك ان توضح لي في اي سفر في الشريعه تسمح بالصفح ان اراد
وخلي بالك من كلمه ان اراد 
وقول يوحنا ذو الفم الذهبي وانه لا يتعارض مع كلامك 
انه لا يتعارض مع كلامك فقط بل يدينك فقال
لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء
اين يا ماي روك دور القضاء في ذلك
ام ان المفسرون فات عليهم ذكر شيء كذلك؟


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

واضح ان الاستاذ نسي ان يعلق علي شيء
قال القس المالطي


> في القديم منع الله شعبه من مقاومة الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم سامحًا لهم بذلك من أجل قسوة قلوبهم، أمّا وقد دخلنا العهد الجديد فقد ارتفع بنا إلى مقابلة الشرّ لا بشر مماثل أو أقل أو حتى بالصمت وإنما نقابله بالخير مرتقبًا بنا إلى أعلى درجات الكمال


ارايت
سمح الرب لليهود لقسوه قلوبهم ان يقاوموا الشر بالشر
لانه اذا كان صدر اليهم الحكم المنسوب لسيدنا المسيج عليه السلام لم يكونوا يقبلوه - كما في حكم الربا - لذلك جاء ذلك الحكم مناسبا لهم في تلك الفتره ومناسبا لظروفهم


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



> لا اعرف لماذا تتكلم بدون دليل و برهان؟
> الربا هي عادة اممية و ليست عقيدة وثنية
> اما عقاب القتل في الوثنية, فأنا انتظر دليل عليها
> اضافة الى لو انه في الوقت الحالي يعتبر كون من ينظر بأشتهاء للمرأة بأنه زاني في دولة علمانية, فهذا لا يعني ان حكم المسيح حكم علماني مستمد من دولة علمانية
> فتشابه احكام في عقيدة ما لا يعني استمداد احدها من الاخر


شكرا جزيلا ويكفيني هذا
لقد نيلت وطري من تلك المداخله


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



> لا اله الا المسيح!
> ما لنا و مال الموضوع من هذا اللغو يا اخ؟
> هذا القسم للمسيحيات و المسيحيات فقط افهموها بقى يا بشر
> 
> ...


والله اذا كان هناك لغو فالغو من طرفك من طرفك من طرفك
انا ليس عندي لغو
ومن فضلك اتكلم حلو شويه
واثبت واركز

وان اردت التحدث عن النظام اخبرني وممكن اعطيك درس في النظام والانضباط يا بشر
تقبل تحياتي يا صديقي ماي روك
هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُوا مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ (2) الجمعه


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



> لا احتاج كل مرة مداخلة منك تعلن انتظارك فيها, فانا ارد متى جهز ردي و سمح وقتي, فرجاءا عدم تكرار مثل هذه الردود الفارغة المحتوي
> سلام و نعمة


لا تعليق سوي
وعليكم السلام ورحمه من الله تعالي وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

بقي شيء اخير واسف للاطاله



> هل تحتاج ان اعرف لكما هو النسخ لكي تعترف في اي النصوص تعترض؟


وفر علي نفسك يا صديقي ماي روك - البشر - هذا العناء لك
فنحن اذا ولو اردنا انا ناخد معلومات لا ناخدها من تدليسات المنصرين واكاذيب المستشرقين
اللذين يروجون لها في مواقعهم وكتبهم ووسائل الاعلام
والتي ينفقوا عليها مبالغ فلكيه وتكاليف جمه
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَسَيُنفِقُونَهَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ (36) لِيَمِيزَ اللّهُ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَيَجْعَلَ الْخَبِيثَ بَعْضَهُ عَلَىَ بَعْضٍ فَيَرْكُمَهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَجْعَلَهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (37) الأنفال
وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ(155) البقرة
وتحياتي لشخص يا صديقي العزيز ماي روك  - البشر - وشكرا لك حتي الان علي كرم الضيافه
وتغيير اسم الموضوع بدون اذن
لعلمك يوجد شيء اسمه اداب الاستئذان
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي الكريم وبركاته


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> الاستذ ماي روك الذي بدات تهرب منه ذمام الامور




متى سنترك الشخصنة في الحوار؟ و لماذا تقول اصلا اني اهرب من زمام الامور؟ ما دخله في موضوعنا؟





> نعم هذه غلطتي لاني لم اصطدم معك منذ البدايه
> انا اسف ولكن اوعدك ان ذلك لن يتكرر


 
شئ رائع انك تتعلم من اخطائك
 




> هذا[]
> هذا الاستنتاج
> الذي ذكرته يتعارض مع تفاسير الاباء الاولين يا سيدي الفاضل


 
اي استنتاج يا صديقي؟
هل ممكن تقتبس الجزء حتى اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم!
ولا ردك انه استنتاج بشمولية ردي و تعميمه؟
 





> هذا اذا كان الحكم كما تفهمه انت
> 
> وكنت اتمني ان توضحلي لي في اي موضع ذكر الاباء ان هذا الحكم للقضاه
> اين لو سمحت


 
كلامك غير واضح يا صديقي
هل تقصد اين ذكر ان حكم العين بالعين هو للقضاة؟
اذا كان هذا معنى سؤالك فانا مستعد للدعم بالادلة بالتفاسير و النصوص
فاذا كان هذا ما تطلب فاتعجب لماذا تطلب هذا و انت اتفقت مسبقا ان النص هذا هو للحكم و القضاة!




> اولا نحن لا نختلف علي مقطه وهي ما اذا كان العقاب من الشخص او من الحاكم
> انا اوافقك علي تلك النقطه


 
حضرتك توافق اولا, و بعدين لما نرد على مل الشبهات ترجع و تطعن؟




> قال القس
> 
> 
> فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ
> ...


 
يا اخي بلاش تقطيف حتى في التفاسير
الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم ، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم ، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.

لا وجود لامر مقومة الشر بالشر, بل السماح به و يستطيع او يواجهه بشر اقل او ان يصمت, بل و يواجهه بالخير 

و المسيح امر بالمواجهة بالخير مما انه لا يعارض كل مما سبق

فهي اشبه بأمر محبة القريب في العهد القديم التي ارتفع بها السيد المسيح الى محبة العدو ايضا
فمحبة العدو سابقا هي مسموحة لكنها غير موجوبة, لكن المسيحة اوجبها
و كل الحالتين هي تكميل لا نقض او نسخ
 



> وقوله
> 
> اي كما جاي في قول الحق
> وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ(45) المائدة


 
ايه دخل قرأنك في الموضوع يا ابو زياد؟
حذرتك مؤخرا من اشراك القرأن في الموضوع
فلماذا هذا التحدي و الخروج عن القوانين؟
لماذا؟






> وطلبت منك ان توضح لي في اي سفر في الشريعه تسمح بالصفح ان اراد
> وخلي بالك من كلمه ان اراد


 
عجبا يا ابو زياد
ذكرت لك في بداية الحوار ان نص العين بالعين و السن بالسن مذكور في خروج و التثنية و اللاويين و ها انا كررت لك و يمكنك الرجوع للمصفحة الثانية لترى الروابط الدقيقة للنصوص

يعني مش معقول حافضل اكرر بردود سابقة يا اخي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> ارايت
> سمح الرب لليهود لقسوه قلوبهم ان يقاوموا الشر بالشر
> لانه اذا كان صدر اليهم الحكم المنسوب لسيدنا المسيج عليه السلام لم يكونوا يقبلوه - كما في حكم الربا - لذلك جاء ذلك الحكم مناسبا لهم في تلك الفتره ومناسبا لظروفهم


 
يا اخي سمح لهم و لم يأمرهم
الى متى سأكرر لتفهمها اوتفهم الفرق بينها يا صديقي؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> والله اذا كان هناك لغو فالغو من طرفك من طرفك من طرفك
> انا ليس عندي لغو
> ومن فضلك اتكلم حلو شويه
> واثبت واركز
> ...


 
يا عزيزي, الى متى ستبقى على كسر قانون المنتدى؟
طلبت منك مرارا و تكرارا ان لا تخرج بنا من المسيحيات للاسلاميات
فلا داعي ولا مبرر لذكرك لاي اية قرأنية في موضوعنا هذا
هل كثير ان اسأل الالتزام بالقوانين؟


----------



## طارق ابن زياد (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*




> متى سنترك الشخصنة في الحوار؟ و لماذا تقول اصلا اني اهرب من زمام الامور؟ ما دخله في موضوعنا؟


اولا انا لا اعرف ولا انت تععرفني كي ندخل بيننا الشخصيات فهذا كلام لا يصح منك
ولكن من ردودك وكلامك الذي بادا ياخذ منزلق اخر بان علي سيادتك انت فقدت زمام الامور
وانا لم اقل انك تهرب وكيف اقول ذلك وانت تكمل معمي الحوار؟


> [اي استنتاج يا صديقي؟
> هل ممكن تقتبس الجزء حتى اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم!
> ولا ردك انه استنتاج بشمولية ردي و تعميمه؟
> 
> /QUOTE]





> نعم تفسير نص متي استنتاج منك
> والا فلماذا لم يذكر المفسرون ان ذلك خاص للقضاه
> بل لم يشيروا الي كمله القضاه نهائيا ولم ترد في التفسير وانكانت موجوده فبامكانك التوجه الي مكتبتك وقتح التفسير وان تريني اذا ما كان قصد الاباء الاولين القضاه بكلامهم
> لم يرد ذكر القضاه في تلك النقطه لانها لا تعني هذا وهذا ليس كلامي انا اتحدث من واقع التفسير
> ...


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ في الكتاب المقدس*



طارق ابن زياد قال:


> نعم تفسير نص متي استنتاج منك
> والا فلماذا لم يذكر المفسرون ان ذلك خاص للقضاه
> بل لم يشيروا الي كمله القضاه نهائيا ولم ترد في التفسير وانكانت موجوده فبامكانك التوجه الي مكتبتك وقتح التفسير وان تريني اذا ما كان قصد الاباء الاولين القضاه بكلامهم
> لم يرد ذكر القضاه في تلك النقطه لانها لا تعني هذا وهذا ليس كلامي انا اتحدث من واقع التفسير




عزيزي طارق ابن زياد
اذا كنت غير ملم بالتفاسير المسيحية و لا تعرف منها الا ما هو موجود على صفحات موقعنا, فلا تفتي اذن
و هناك شقين للاجابة عليك
الاولان التفاسير ذكرت ان نص العين بالعين هو خاص بالقضاة و الدليل ما 
جاء في التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس صفحة 1887

أوضح الرب يسوع ان غرض الله من هذا القانون كان الرحمة, لقد اعطاه للقضاة و قال لهم "ليكن القصاص بقدر الجريمة" و لم يكن قاعدة للانتقام الشخصي انظر (خر 21  : 23 ـ 25 , لا 24  : 19 , 20  , تث 19 : 21 ) و قد اعطيت هذه القوانين للخد من الانتقام و لمعاونة المحكمة على تحديد القصاص الذي لا يغالي في الصرامة او في اللين.
و لكن بعض الناس استخدموا هذه العبارة لتبرير القتل انتقاما من الاخرين. و ما زال الناس الاخذ بالثار قائلين "انما فعلت به كما فعل بي".


جاء في تفسير Albert Barnes في تفسيره للعدد 38 من الاصحاح 5 من انجيل متى:

​This command is found in Exo_21:24; Lev_24:20, and Deu_19:21. In these places it was given as a rule to regulate the decisions of judges. They were to take eye for eye, and tooth for tooth, and to inflict burning for burning. As a judicial rule it is not unjust.  ​الشريعة موجود في الخروج 21 : 24  اللاويين 24 : 20  و التثنية 19 : 21. في هذه الاماكن اعطيت الشريعة كقانون لتنظيم قرارات القضاة. كانوا يأخذون العين بالعين, سن بسن و لتوجيه وجع بوجع. كحكم قضائي فهو ليس بغير العدل


و يكمل المفسر:​Christ finds no fault with the rule as applied to magistrates, and does not take upon himself to repeal it. But instead of confining it to magistrates, the Jews had extended it to private conduct, and made it the rule by which to take revenge.​المسيح لم يجد علة بالقانون يطبق من قبل القضاة/الحكام و لا يأخذ بتطبيقه شخصيا. لكن بدل حصره للحكام, اليهود وسعوه لسلوك شخصي و جعلوه قانون لاخذ الثار


و ايضا يذكر Adam Clarke:​It seems that the Jews had made this law (the execution of which belonged to the civil magistrate) a ground for authorizing private resentments.​انه ظاهر ان اليهود عملوا هذا القانون (التطبيق الراجع للحكام/القضاة) كقاعدة لتحليل انتقامات شخصية


و أيضا يذكر Matthew Henry:​​This we find, Exo_21:24; Lev_24:20; Deu_19:21; in all which places it is appointed to be done by the magistrate​​نجدها في الخروج 21 : 24  اللاويين 24 : 20  و التثنية 19 : 21. في كل الاماكن اشيرت للتطبيق بواسطة الحكام/القضاة​​و يذكر ايضا في JFB   
(Jamisson, Fausset, Brown )​This law of retribution - designed to take vengeance out of the hands of private persons, and commit it to the magistrate​هذا قانون العقوبة ـ جعل لاخذ القصاص من ايدي الاشخاص و جعله للقضاء

و الكثير من التفاسير الاخرى التي لن اضيع وقت القارئ بها, فالحكم واضح
مع مراعاة الرجوع لتفاسير كل من الخروج و اللاويين و التثنية, التي تفسر نفس الشئ تماما تماما

والان نأتي الى الشق الثاني بالرجوع الى النصوص المشار اليها باقتباس المسيح و نرى حكم تنفيذه, و ارجع ايضا لمداخلاتي الاولى بذكر بعض الادلة من النصوص:

فنرى بداية ما جاء اللاويين (كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.) ان النص يعلن انه من يكسر او يعيب يعاب به لا من قبل الشخاص المتضرر بل من قبل القضاة (هذا ما سأثبته لك بالنصوص بعد سطور) 

اضافة الى ان كل ما جاء من عقاب هو فعل مبني للمجهول بكونه منسوب لا للشخص المتضرر بل القضاء كما نره واضحا في النصوص التالية:​ 
في الخروج و في نفس الاصحاح 21 و قبله بعددين من قانون العين بالعين نرى التالي:
*Exo 21:22* وَاذَا تَخَاصَمَ رِجَالٌ وَصَدَمُوا امْرَاةً حُبْلَى فَسَقَطَ وَلَدُهَا وَلَمْ تَحْصُلْ اذِيَّةٌ يُغَرَّمُ كَمَا يَضَعُ عَلَيْهِ زَوْجُ الْمَرْاةِ وَيَدْفَعُ عَنْ يَدِ الْقُضَاةِ.

Deu 19:16​إِذَا قَامَ شَاهِدُ زُورٍ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ لِيَشْهَدَ عَليْهِ بِزَيْغٍ 
Deu 19:17 يَقِفُ الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ. 
Deu 19:18 فَإِنْ فَحَصَ القُضَاةُ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الشَّاهِدُ شَاهِدٌ كَاذِبٌ. قَدْ شَهِدَ بِالكَذِبِ عَلى أَخِيهِ 
Deu 19:19 فَافْعَلُوا بِهِ كَمَا نَوَى أَنْ يَفْعَل بِأَخِيهِ. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسْطِكُمْ. 
Deu 19:20 وَيَسْمَعُ البَاقُونَ فَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرِ الخَبِيثِ فِي وَسَطِكَ.

و بذلك نكون اثبتنا بالتفاسير و النصوص ان تنفيذ الحكم هو للقضاء لا للافراد​ 





> وسيادتك ايضا لم توضح لي اين طلب الصفح مع اني طلبت ذلك من مرتان
> وارجع للموضوع لتتاكد بنفسك
> والتفسير واضح فهي تنهي عن الرد بشر اعظم بل بشر مساوي له او الصفح
> ولكني اريد منك ان تحددلي في اي موضع طلب الصفح للمره الثالثه


 
الله لم يأمر بالصفح لكنه تركه امرأ يستطيع ان يفعله الشخص المتأذي
فالتفسير يقول:
لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.

يستطيع, اي انه امر متروك لا حكم فيه ولا شريعة لكنه غير مفروض


 



> اولا انا لا يمكن لي ولاي مسلم ان ينفصل عن عقيدته ابدا والايات وضحت اللبس في الموضوع واظن انه طلبي وضح من خلالها وكان عليك الرد افضل من ان تكتب كلامك هذا يا صديقي الغالي
> وانا لا اتحدي احد لا سمح الله ولا اكسر اي قوانين فالقوانيت انا ملتزم بها حتي النهايه
> بل سيادتك الاخذ في تكسير القوانين


 
يا عزيزي لم يطلب احد منك ان تنفصل عن عقيدتك
كل ما كلبناه منك بعض النظام
فهنا قسم مسيحيات لا يناقش فيها غير المسيحيات
اذا كانت هذه صعبة الفهم, فلا عجب لماذا لا تفهم ردودي في الموضوع!






> يعني ايه سمح لهم ولم يامرهم
> انا اعرف اذا سمح احد لاحد بشيء فانه يطون ازال له الحرامنيه فاعتقد ان لا احد يسمح لاحد بفعل الحرام


 
قول من البداية انك لا تعرف الفرق لنشرحه لك
سمح لهم, اي انه لم يشرع لهم بقانون بل تركه لتصرف الفردي
فالرب شرع عدم الاساءة بأكثر مما هي و ترك الدرجات الاخرى مسموحة لكن غير موجوبة
و الرب شرع في العهد الجديد عدم الاساءة للاخرين ليس فقط بأكثر منها بل الى درجة المسامحة و الصفح و عدم مقاومة الشر, فهو لم ينسخ و لم يلغي او يغير اي شريعة سابقة

اتمنى تكون الفكرة وصلت هذه المرة

سلام و نعمة


----------

